# New Outback Terrain 260Trs



## Speedogomer (Mar 19, 2014)

Last year on one camping trip, my tent blew away in a bad wind storm. The next trip, there was such a bad thunderstorm, I had to abandon tent in the middle of the night and sleep in my truck. I had enough... Time for a travel trailer! I'm getting married in may, and we were going to wait till after the wedding, but found one too good to pass up.

After months of searching, many different dealers, 2 RV shows, and hours spent searching online. I purchased my first travel trailer... An Outback Terrain 260trs. So far, I haven't seen many of these, and as far as I can tell, none of this forum. It's definitely a unique floor plan, but one that fit every one of my wish list items.

Looking forward to seeing what these forums have to offer, and really looking forward to camping this summer.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.
Glad you found us.








Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Congrats on the new camper. I just bought a 210TRS. Now we just have to get some warmer weather in here!


----------



## Speedogomer (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks guys... I have more pictures to come, but I'm at work now (I work as a paramedic) and am posting from my phone, so can only do one at a time .

I've always liked Outbacks, and glad to have got one as my first.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Congrats on your new Outback and welcome to Outbackers! Your new Outback will be so much more comfortable then tent camping. My wife wanted nothing to do with tent camping, so we bought our first Outback a month after we got married. Enjoy!


----------



## Speedogomer (Mar 19, 2014)

Another picture.... If I can get it to upload from my phone...


----------



## OutbackerTim (Oct 5, 2011)

Congrats and welcome!


----------



## Jason W (Jun 1, 2015)

Speedogomer said:


> Another picture.... If I can get it to upload from my phone...


Hi Speedogomer,

I have watched your YouTube video of you giving a tour of your 260 trs on YouTube many times (thanks for posting, very helpful).

I was just curious if you were still satisfied with your purchase 1.5 years later?

My wife and I are torn between the 250 and 260 trs. Both have advantages and disadvantages. We have 3 kids. The bunk house would provide seperate sleeping area with the 260, but the slide out U dinette makes eating a family meal together more comfortable on the 250. The 260s outdoor kitchen is awesome, making it an even more difficult decision.

Jason


----------



## KamperKen (Jun 3, 2015)

Speedogomer said:


> Last year on one camping trip, my tent blew away in a bad wind storm. The next trip, there was such a bad thunderstorm, I had to abandon tent in the middle of the night and sleep in my truck. I had enough... Time for a travel trailer! I'm getting married in may, and we were going to wait till after the wedding, but found one too good to pass up.
> 
> After months of searching, many different dealers, 2 RV shows, and hours spent searching online. I purchased my first travel trailer... An Outback Terrain 260trs. So far, I haven't seen many of these, and as far as I can tell, none of this forum. It's definitely a unique floor plan, but one that fit every one of my wish list items.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing what these forums have to offer, and really looking forward to camping this summer.


We just purchased an Outback Terrain 245 TBH! Love it so far! Did have one major defect... the dinette was not squared and the table slipped off when used as a bed and broke. Dealer resquared the dinnette... now waiting for new table top to arrive.


----------



## KamperKen (Jun 3, 2015)

KamperKen said:


> Last year on one camping trip, my tent blew away in a bad wind storm. The next trip, there was such a bad thunderstorm, I had to abandon tent in the middle of the night and sleep in my truck. I had enough... Time for a travel trailer! I'm getting married in may, and we were going to wait till after the wedding, but found one too good to pass up.
> 
> After months of searching, many different dealers, 2 RV shows, and hours spent searching online. I purchased my first travel trailer... An Outback Terrain 260trs. So far, I haven't seen many of these, and as far as I can tell, none of this forum. It's definitely a unique floor plan, but one that fit every one of my wish list items.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing what these forums have to offer, and really looking forward to camping this summer.


We just purchased an Outback Terrain 245 TBH! Love it so far! Did have one major defect... the dinette was not squared and the table slipped off when used as a bed and broke. Dealer resquared the dinnette... now waiting for new table top to arrive.

[/quote]


----------

